# Apple Cider Vinegar in the treatment and prevention of COCCIDIOSIS.



## Beekissed

Here is a link about making vinegar and it has many interesting facts but the most significant for the subject on this post is on *page 34* where it lists the many beneficial bacteria located in natural(not heat processed) vinegar~too many to list here! 



http://silvalab.fsnhp.msstate.edu//vinegar_lactic.pdf



****If you look closely you will find on that list at least one bacteria, in particular, that might interest those who are fearful of cocci in new chicks and other young animals and want to take steps to prevent it.**** *


*Pediococcus acidilactici*






> *Pediococcus acidilactici* can function as immune modulators. Animals fed with P. acidilactici have shown enhanced immune responses against infectious coccidioidal diseases.
> 
> *Pediococcus acidilactici* is also known to prevent colonization of the small intestine by pathogens like *Shigella, Salmonella, Clostridium difficile and Escherichia coli* among small animals.
> 
> *Pediococcus acidilactici* has not been stated in any literature to have toxic effects. Another potential benefit of using them as Probiotics is their use as alternative medicines against infectious parasitic pathogens like* Eimeria** in broiler-chicken [6].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Eimeria,* _ genus of parasitic protozoans of the spore-producing phylum Apicomplexa (previously Sporozoa). *Eimeria, which causes coccidiosis in livestock and wild animals, *infects mainly the cells of the digestive tract, although it also attacks cells of the liver and the bile duct. Symptoms of infection are diarrhea, weight loss, and general weakness. Eimeria is characterized by spore cases that contain four spores, each with two infective sporozoites. Among the common pathogenic species are E. necatrix and E. tenella (in poultry); E. stiedae (in rabbits); and E. bovis, E. ellipsoidalis, and E. zuernii (in cattle)._


There is a wealth of information on the net about the beneficial bacterias present in the cultures that produce vinegar and many of the common bacteria that can sicken and kill humans and animals can be prevented from proliferating if vinegar is used.  *Botulism* is one of these organisms, which is why vinegar has been used for many years in home preservation of foods. 



Vinegar also has many vitamins and minerals that can provide valuable electrolytes and supplemental nutrition to growing birds, particularly those prone to dehydration like young chicks and the fast growing broiler breeds.






> *Vitamins:* A, C, E, P and the B1, 2 and 6 complexes.
> 
> *Minerals*: as iron, manganese, calcium, copper, silicon, chlorine, sulphur, sodium, phosphorus and fluorine
> 
> *amino acids and enzymes*


----------



## elevan

Interesting information Bee.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Beekissed

You're welcome!  There are many threads on here about young animals and coccidiosis and the proposed treatments.  I hadn't seen any about preventing it and thought it was pertinent.  Prevention is always soooooo much cheaper and less troublesome than treatment and the hopes that it will work.  

I've been using this for my chickens for years and also utilized it for my sheep and cows with very favorable results.  Seems to me that more people would use it if they only knew the facts of why they should.


----------



## Cricket

Thank you, Beekissed, that will be good to look into.  I gave my first lot of broilers vinegar in their water from day one and the chick starter had probiotics instead of a coccidiant.  I didn't lose any of the 35--they were the colored broilers.  In fall, the feed store had 12 of the white chicks left over and on sale.  I lost 3 at one month to coccidiosis and treated with sulmet and the rest were okay.   For some reason (brain skip) I didn't do the vinegar in the water.  It would be interesting to try on the calves at work, as many of them get it.  (Along with scours.)

I'd really like to see if I'd be capable of doing my own fecals, just to see if treatment is necessary.  I'm not convinced I did the right thing treating my dogs, as they didn't have symptoms and I don't have any way of knowing how high the load was.


----------



## Beekissed

Here is some studies on fermented feeds and the results of feeding it...which vinegar is just fermented apple juice, so much the same growth of cultures.  It's a lot of reading but well worth it when you think you can improve the nutritive value of feed and also provide disease prevention, all with a few simple changes in your feeding of animals: 

http://www.pjbs.org/ijps/fin640.pdf

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19373724


----------



## Kaya

Omg please don’t tell me you are are using vinegar to try and kill this new flu that is going around if you are I pray for all of you to use bleach because vinegar will not kill anything at all


----------



## Baymule

Kaya said:


> Omg please don’t tell me you are are using vinegar to try and kill this new flu that is going around if you are I pray for all of you to use bleach because vinegar will not kill anything at all


It is an old thread, from 2012. I doubt that vinegar is being used for Covid-19 treatment. But from it's many health benefits, it would possibly be useful as a preventative. It is said that healthy people get a very mild case.


----------



## Beekissed

Kaya said:


> Omg please don’t tell me you are are using vinegar to try and kill this new flu that is going around if you are I pray for all of you to use bleach because vinegar will not kill anything at all



Did you even READ the title???     Coccidiosis.....not Covid.


----------



## Mike CHS

Kaya said:


> Omg please don’t tell me you are are using vinegar to try and kill this new flu that is going around if you are I pray for all of you to use bleach because vinegar will not kill anything at all



Hopefully you stick around but old post responses often lead to a bad first start.   With all of the corona news going around it is to be expected.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hi Kaya and welcome!  The date  is posted above each post - it helps keep things from getting so confusing.  

I'm pretty sure - like you - that vinegar is not going to do anything for the Covid 19 virus, lol!  

Welcome to the forum.  There is a thread on the Corona Virus if you'd like to browse it.






						Coronavirus Covid-19 Is it Affecting You and How?
					

This Coronavirus has people scared, buying up all the toilet paper and hand sanitizer in sight. Was just wondering how this is affecting the herd? Is anybody stocking up for a lockdown? If you are, what are you doing? We pretty much stay stocked up, but could probably get a few more bags of dog...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## YourRabbitGirl

Beekissed said:


> Here is a link about making vinegar and it has many interesting facts but the most significant for the subject on this post is on *page 34* where it lists the many beneficial bacteria located in natural(not heat processed) vinegar~too many to list here!
> 
> 
> 
> http://silvalab.fsnhp.msstate.edu//vinegar_lactic.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ****If you look closely you will find on that list at least one bacteria, in particular, that might interest those who are fearful of cocci in new chicks and other young animals and want to take steps to prevent it.****
> 
> 
> Pediococcus acidilactici*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a wealth of information on the net about the beneficial bacterias present in the cultures that produce vinegar and many of the common bacteria that can sicken and kill humans and animals can be prevented from proliferating if vinegar is used.  *Botulism* is one of these organisms, which is why vinegar has been used for many years in home preservation of foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Vinegar also has many vitamins and minerals that can provide valuable electrolytes and supplemental nutrition to growing birds, particularly those prone to dehydration like young chicks and the fast growing broiler breeds.


Thank you! That's good to know. I can use this information if ever needed. Thanks again.


----------

